# Acoustically transparent printable fabric?



## Arizona Dan

I would like to make some covers for some diffusers that I made. One option that I would like to explore is covering them with artwork that was printed on fabric (or suitable material). Some examples are in the following links.

http://www.asc-home-theater.com/picture-panel.htm

http://www.3dsquared.com/ArtesianPanel.html

Has anyone done this before or does anyone know of sources of material or printers?

Sincerely

Dan


----------



## bpape

Don't let Jason (the guy that designed our diffusors) hear you say that. He has a fit when people cover them. He says that covering any diffusor basically reduces their effectiveness by 50% or more.

Bryan


----------



## Arizona Dan

I would think that it would depend on the frequency. High frequencies might bounce off of the fabric. Very low frequencies might not be affected by the fabric. Some where in between might be a range that is not affected too much. What do you think?

Dan


----------



## MatrixDweller

Most of the pictures in your second link are computer generated so who knows how good they would look in person. You could silk screen fabric, but the process would make parts with the design on it semi reflective as air would not pass freely through it. Then there's ink jet printing. That's probably what is used to get the pictures on the covers. You would need a wide printer to accomplish it though (see this link).

For best performance you really would want died fabric or pattern woven textile, but that would be expensive. Another option would be to quilt different patterns together to form the cover.

Edit: I think the woven textile would be called jacquard. I also saw something on airbrushing fabric, but that would require intense artistic ability.


----------



## bpape

You're correct to a point about it being frequency dependent. Also though, any non-100% acoustically transparent fabric is going to filter at a given frequency based on the distance from cloth to hard surface. Also, most AT fabric also becomes less so at shallower angles of incidence. A diffusor by nature is going to create a lot of those so even more filtering, relfection back into the diffusor causing more cancellations, etc.

Bryan


----------



## Guest

What Bryan said...

You have essentially discovered what is affectionately known as an oxymoron.

Additionally, the printing on the surface will further alter the acoustic impedance of the cloth and modify its acoustic properties rendering it even more interactive - be it by mass, compliance and/or effect upon the size of the thread/perforations.

You might want to consider this regarding your speakers as well, unless they were specifically designed incorporating the interaction of the grill as a fundamental characteristic. :dunno: :bigsmile:


----------

